# Remote shutdown of networked (domain) computers



## Mr Davo (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I am interested in remotely shutting down computers in my work network. 
I would like to run a shutdown command from a script, preferrably a script that plays well with Windows Scripting Host.

I am not interested in user interaction, etc. Basically my script is aimed at backing up users emails whilst they are not at work, and then turning off their computer once backup has been completed.

My work server is Windows 2000 Server (SP4), and I would like to be able shutdown Windows 2000 Professional, Windows XP Professional & Windows Vista Ultimate systems.

I have already tried the dos shutdown command, however Windows 2000 Server did not play well with this command, probably because it is not native to Windows 2000!

Any help with the above will be greatly appreciated.
Kind Regards,
David


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

The obvious -- shutdown.exe already exists on XP, vista, 2003 machines 

For NT and 2K -- http://support.microsoft.com/kb/317371 
You would need to have admin access to the PCs

I'd recommend using the alternative -- PsShutdown
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb897541.aspx

As to scripting -- there are several discussions out there
eg. http://forum.sysinternals.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=5425


----------



## Mr Davo (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi IMM,

Thanks for your response to my post.

I will definitely be giving PsTools a go.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Here is another utility you could look at using.
http://users.telenet.be/jbosman/applications.html


----------

